
Airbnb Farmed Craigslist To Grow Its Listings, Says Competitor - bluesmoon
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/05/31/businessinsider-airbnb-harvested-craigslist-to-grow-its-listings-says-competitor-2011-5.DTL
======
rick888
I don't see a problem with it. You need to get the word out there somehow and
the email doesn't seem spammy at all.

~~~
bluesmoon
It is, a) in violation of Craigslist's terms of service and b) in violation of
the user's stated intent to not receive messages not directly related to the
rental of said property

~~~
rick888
The posting is related to the rental property. They are asking them to list it
on another site.

